# Hey Australians



## ivarinators (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello all,
I have decided to explore Australia, and I want to see this country from A to Z, so I decided to live there for at least year. 
So to live there I need some job, so I can prolong my staying there.
If somebody would help me to find a job, I would be ready in reward to give my first salary, or some interest of my salary during a year or something (reward negotiable  )
Dear Australians, you can help a lot to me to explore this beautiful country and earn a bit 
By the way, I have good CV, however I'm ready to do any work.


----------

